# Look at what Noodle took her first crawl for!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Noodle first real attempt at crawling. First attempt at diving off the bed too lmao.

That constant clicking is Maes tail lol


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

OMG BY FAR THE CUTEST THING IVE SCENE IN A LONG TIME!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe, that is great! How adorable!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

haha
aww so cute


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well if anything is worth crawling for it is a pit bull! That is so cute it looks the dog is saying, come on you can do it!!
which dog is in the video?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Well if anything is worth crawling for it is a pit bull! That is so cute it looks the dog is saying, come on you can do it!!
> which dog is in the video?


Thast Dumae. She is my bedroom dog that guards us as we sleep . Noodle is obsessed with animals. She LOVES the dogs.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG sooooo cute great vid Holly. Noodle is just so adorable


----------



## rednose420 (Mar 2, 2010)

aww i love it!! that is soo adorable!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

aww. hold old is she? shes so cute, she looks up like are you catching this??? Im doing it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is 6 months old


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awwwww!! :woof::woof:


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, that was just too CUTE! I love how Dumae just sat there while the baby crawled over wagging that tail. You could just tell that she wanted to kiss that baby so much but behaved. Too cute!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

YAY! Future Dogger Of America!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> YAY! Future Dogger Of America!


Shes a dog whisper!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Too cute! We have always called my brother noodle lol, now that he's 20 it's pretty funny.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

that was way to cute!!!!!!! can't wait til Makayla gets old enough to start crawling!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Holly, I loved this video, Mae looks so intense on Noodle, like someone else said she looks like she's telling the baby to do it, I know you can and I love how Mae patiently waits til Noodle got to the end of the bed to give her kisses, awesome video


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

that is too cute! Dumae looks as if she was telling Noodle, "It's ok I've got you protected. You won't get hurt with me around!" soo sweet!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

super super super super cute, oh man, this will get 1 million views for real


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! That's too cute! Love how Mae waited for her to crawl to the edge, and was right there to greet her with sloppy wet kisses! Wish I could get a vid of Trinity crawling around... her nickname is MooMoo... and she crawls on her hands and feet, not hands and knees.... so when she gets to going real fast, she looks like a spider.... so we call her SpiderMoo!! Gotta get a video camera... *bangs self in head*


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this Holly ! You tell Noodle to slow down she's growing up to darn fast for me ! I love the vid ......


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Noodle! HEY DuMae!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I thought that was Dumae but for some reason I was not too sure if she still lived with you. Your like me, you have too many dogs to keep track of


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's too cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I thought that was Dumae but for some reason I was not too sure if she still lived with you. Your like me, you have too many dogs to keep track of


Oh God Dumae would never leave me! Shes my Babies Momma lmao. Thats my girl.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly! I love the new banner!! I noticed you changed it again... since the dogs appear in a different order now. They're all so gorgeous! How do you make those banners? I wanna make one for myself, just don't know where to start!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Holly! I love the new banner!! I noticed you changed it again... since the dogs appear in a different order now. They're all so gorgeous! How do you make those banners? I wanna make one for myself, just don't know where to start!


Photoshop. I have to change it again. I need a good pic of Slim. She so retarded its hard to get pics where she doesn't look so.


----------

